# Paphs with pale leaves



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was given 2 Paph seedlings 
Paph. Hsinying Dragon (Paph Emulate'Mishma'xDragon Flag'Green Ching Hua')
Paph. Meon x Alma Gavaet
Both are about 18" underneath T-5 fluorescent warm/cool set of 4-40watt bulbs on a timer of 16hrs. A day temp of 70 and night of 64 plus fed weekly MSU fert 1/4 dos.
After viewing some of the mottled leaf Paphs on this forum mine look very pale compared to the darker green of others. They both were repotted in Dec when I received them and are sprouting new growths. What gives?
Sorry no photos available. As always thanks


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems like too much light.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Terry of Forestview Gardens (orchid grower in B.C.) told us during a presentation that they grow paphs under _one_ T-5 light. He was telling us about the Sunblaster T-5's at the time.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Seems like too much light.



That was my initial thought but being a newbie I wanted advise from the Pros
I will take yours and Joanne advice and move them to less light. I will look into the Sunblaster T-5. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

without a photo its really hard to tell what a factor could be.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, T5' are pretty strong for maudiae types. Move them to the outer edge of the garden and farther away if you can.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with the consensus of too much light. Since you are using a MSU fertilizer formula it shouldn't be a micro-nutrient problem which would usually be my next guess, just make sure you are using the correct MSU formula for your water.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree...the distance would be fine with NO fluorescents, but T5's are a bit too strong for these paphs.


----------



## John M (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with the advice so far; but also, check the roots. Poor roots can mean poor uptake of moisture and nutrients and that will also result in pale leaves. If the roots are not so good, then, definitely lower the light level and raise the humidity. It can take a number of months for a stressed plant to grow enough roots to be able to support the foliage it has.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do check the roots and reduce your lights to 12 hrs a day. I grow my delenatii under three 24W T5HO lights that are about 4 inches above the leaves. Make sure you have a fan to circulate the air around the lights. It could also be a bit too warm from the heat generated from the light tubes!

Paphman910


----------



## Ray (Mar 12, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> Do check the roots and reduce your lights to 12 hrs a day. I grow my delenatii under three 24W T5HO lights that are about 4 inches above the leaves. Make sure you have a fan to circulate the air around the lights. It could also be a bit too warm from the heat generated from the light tubes!
> 
> Paphman910



4 inches from 3 bulbs!?!?!?! I burned some jewel orchids at 9", and had to move 'em back to 18".

When I measured the light level on ONE 24W T5 HO (Hydrofarrm High Performance System) at 4", the output was 1100 foot candles.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2011)

Ray said:


> 4 inches from 3 bulbs!?!?!?! I burned some jewel orchids at 9", and had to move 'em back to 18".
> 
> When I measured the light level on ONE 24W T5 HO (Hydrofarrm High Performance System), the output was 1100 foot candles.



Ray, 1100 fc is not that much if right at the bulb, (or was this at 18"?)

1100 fc wouldn't be bad for many barbata/maude types, and I wouldn't drop down below 800fc. 

I would also look at nutrition. Particularly Ca and Mg ratios.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ray said:


> 4 inches from 3 bulbs!?!?!?! I burned some jewel orchids at 9", and had to move 'em back to 18".
> 
> When I measured the light level on ONE 24W T5 HO (Hydrofarrm High Performance System), the output was 1100 foot candles.



Well my Paph delenatii vinicolor seedlings are very happy and growing well under the 3 24W-T5HO!

My Paph wardii buds keep blasting maybe the reason the light is too high as Rick posted. I think you are right that it is too high for some plants!

Paphman910


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello to all that responded to my 'Pale Paphs'
In less than a month after moving the Paphs in question to less light they have done a complete turn around. They both have a nicer, healthier mottled leaf color and seem to be happy showing new starts! RAH!
You guys are the best!
:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 5, 2011)

Good for you!


----------

